# Karick lake



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

https://www.srpressgazette.com/news...ed-fish-restocked-restoration-to-wrap-in-july


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I went through there the other day....it's really low due to no rain. Always been a nice campground!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

They didn’t add any crappie......&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

and no catfish??


----------



## Going Ike (Jun 27, 2019)

Jason said:


> I went through there the other day....it's really low due to no rain. Always been a nice campground!


Gonna make it a camping weekend and the first place I take the new jon boat.

Was it too low to navigate?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Going Ike said:


> Gonna make it a camping weekend and the first place I take the new jon boat.
> 
> Was it too low to navigate?



No you'd be good....lowest area was the west side over by the south launch... You could still prob get in there with a jon boat and paddle. Everything else is deep enough fer the trollers! Enjoy your trip! I'm fixing to head up to NC fer a week of mountains and trout!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Going Ike (Jun 27, 2019)

Jason said:


> Going Ike said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna make it a camping weekend and the first place I take the new jon boat.
> ...


Thanks, brother.

Enjoy your trip as well!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Going Ike said:


> Gonna make it a camping weekend and the first place I take the new jon boat.
> 
> Was it too low to navigate?




We will need a report!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Stopped by yesterday on my way to Point A lake. Water level was good. Lots of campers. Didn't see anyone fishing. Probably take a while for the the stocked fish to grow to catchin size.


----------

